# Rare Seiko Raf Vulcan Yellow Dial Chrono



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Just arrived on the Bay.

Here


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Item Number 220157227022


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Already at Â£156 and 9 days to go.


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

No DStan Number on the back though?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

The last one went for Â£870 back in April, with a broken bracelet.

ebay link

All the photos have gone now unfortunately.



> No DStan Number on the back though?


Someone (Foggy?) wrote an article about the Seiko military watches some considerable time back, I'm sure he stated that these didn't have the usual number markings on the back. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Yep, it was an article Foggy wrote back in 2003:



> The fabled yellow dial Vulcan bomber crew Seiko chronograph
> 
> A yellow dialled Seiko chronograph is said to have been supplied to Vulcan bomber crews from 1983. The movement is a 7A38, which is the same as the 7A28 but with the addition of a day date window. All examples that I have seen of this watch have been dated from October 1983. *There are no military markings on the watch itself*, but it does seem likely that this watch was specially put together for the MOD. Numbers are scarce indeed â€" one source suggests only 700 were produced â€" and one would assume that if this had been a commercially available model, then more would be seen.
> 
> ...


The full article (excellent read BTW)can be found here: British Military Issued Seiko Wristwatches


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

A good read, I know that the Army and RM's have been issued with watches without the numbers, but the RAF, I'm shocked. They put serial numbers on tea bags


----------



## dex (Jan 1, 2008)

something never really made sense to me about all this -

The last bomber squadron, 44 Squadron, disbanded at Waddington on 21 December 1982. 50 Squadron, the sole tanker unit also at Waddington, carried on until 31 March 1984.

now after 31 march 1984 the only Vulcan flying was the display one - there were several different frames used as the display vulcan over the time but only ever one at a time (i believe)

now i realise display pilots are real posers - so it's possible that they got the yellow faced watches LPO'd just to be flash - but they wouldn't have been purchased for any genuine operational reason lol


----------

